# Hey there creepy kids!



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello there all you boils and ghouls. Have been enjoying this forum from a far for quiet some time. But I guess I finally decided to join up. This is my third year running a yard haunt in the bustling city streets of Baltimore, Md. Look foward to talking with all of you guys!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the madness.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Baltimore, why you're just a short hop skip jump and long car ride from joining us for one of our NJ make and takes, lol.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Actually I'm originally from Jersey, got lots of family up that way. Depending on when and where, I'm definitely game!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Eternal Unrest!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It's good to see another Marylander here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

OMG Don't ask "who" or you'll never come, lol. Actually you can check us out in the make and take section here on the forum. We're the NJ/PA make and take group and have a meeting coming up a the end of this month (that's the when) in Neptune NJ (that's the where). You're more than welcome to join us as we have people that come from all the nearby states.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;









Always a good place to talk about Halloween haunting!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Welcome from Wiscosin*

Welcome to all of the new members! I just wanted to extend a personal invitation to a my social group ScareRookies. Its a group open to all new and old members but the main focus is to help us newbees with starting out our haunts, learning new techniques, sharing ideas, questions, progress, pics etc. I am trying to start a new make and take session so please feel free to join and lets get started!!!

You can join one of two ways.
1. You can send me a friend request and I will accept and from there you will have access to my social groups.
2. You can select "Community" from the main menu and then select "Social Groups".

You will find many other fantasic groups for all kinds of other different topics from other haunters on this site. Check them all out and hope to talk and start sharing with you soon... Happy Haunting!!!


----------

